# Need input



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

Could my chicks get sick from putting them into a rabbit cage?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not if the cage is clean and they are kept warm enough. I used cages for my chicks so that they could see the world outside of their small area.


----------



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

I tried my best to clean it... But there's still rabbit hair and caked poop on the box part... My dad says they wouldn't get sick but Ik there were people that knew a little bit more then him for we are beef cattle people....


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Young birds are more at risk since they are developing immunity. Every time I raise chicks, the brooder is disinfected before use and the grow off pen is disinfected before use.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, I think I'd like to start chicks in something clean..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I know it can be hard to tell Dad he's wrong so show him what people with a lot of years of chick raising said. 

You could lose those chicks very rapidly if exposed to outside germs like those in the rabbit cage.


----------



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the input guys


----------

